# what was your cm like before your ppaf?



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

could everyone jot a quick answer down for me? i really thought i was pg. i've had so much cm these past almost 2 weeks, just like when i was pg with ds. i KNEW i was pg with him b/c my vagina was swollen inside, and i was always wet; and the same thing happened again! i took a couple tests... BFN! is this my body's way of trying to start back up (i've never had my PPAF yet.) what was your cm like when your fertility was trying to come back? any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

Mine was consistently wet for about a month and a half, and then a week before AF came back (at 15 mos. pp), it was completely dry! So much for being able to tell...


----------

